# [solved] cups-pdf druckt nicht mehr

## musv

Guten Morgen,

heut ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Cups-PDF, was monatelang zuverlässig funktionierte, gar nicht mehr will. Meine cupsd.conf

```
LogLevel warn

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

BrowseLocalProtocols CUPS

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow From 192.168.*

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Order allow,deny

</Location>
```

Die Logfiles:

/var/log/cups/access_log

```
localhost - - [27/May/2011:23:09:46 +0200] "POST /printers/Cups-PDF HTTP/1.1" 200 138875 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - - [27/May/2011:23:11:12 +0200] "POST /printers/Cups-PDF HTTP/1.1" 200 138875 Print-Job successful-ok
```

/var/log/cups/error_log

```
 Address family not supported by protocol.

E [27/May/2011:23:10:44 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [27/May/2011:23:11:04 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.
```

In /var/spool/cups bzw. /var/spool/cups-pdf befindet sich natürlich nichts. Ich vermute, dass cups mit Upgrade auf 1.4.6-r1 seinen Dienst eingestellt haben könnte. Zur Fehlermeldung hab ich bei Google 'ne ganze Menge gefunden. Nur leider war nichts dabei, was irgendwie mein Problem hätte lösen können. Ach ja: IPv6 ist bei mir sowohl im Kernel als auch in den Use-Flags deaktiviert. Hat jemand 'ne Idee, warum cups-pdf nicht mehr mag? Hab's auch mal zusätzlich auf meinem Notebook ausprobiert - selbes Problem.

Anmerkung:

Hab grad das hier gefunden. Scheint ein ähnliches Problem gehabt zu haben.Last edited by musv on Sat May 28, 2011 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> .... Ich vermute, dass cups mit Upgrade auf 1.4.6-r1 seinen Dienst eingestellt haben könnte. ....

 

Hmm.., an der Version cups-1.4.6-r1 sollte es vermutlich nicht liegen. Hier auf enem ~x86 System funkt der PDF Druck damit einwandfrei.

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue: sofern du kde mit nutzt teste doch mal ob ein reemerge der von "poppler" abhängigen Pakete etwas ändert. (das wird nach einem poppler Update eh empfohlen)

----------

## musv

Hab was gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365875

Lösung:

```
chmod 700 /usr/libexec/cups/backend/cups-pdf
```

Frage an die Cups-Profis. Das Verzeichnis sieht bei mir so aus:

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    15 28. Mai 09:37 .

drwxr-xr-x 9 root root     9 22. Jan 2009  ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7254 23. Mai 11:39 beh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 52512 22. Mai 19:50 bluetooth

-rwx------ 1 root root 26880 27. Mai 19:57 cups-pdf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     3 28. Mai 09:37 http -> ipp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     3 28. Mai 09:37 https -> ipp

-rwx------ 1 root root 48976 28. Mai 09:37 ipp

-rwx------ 1 root root 44744 28. Mai 09:37 lpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 31296 28. Mai 09:37 parallel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10352 28. Mai 09:37 scsi

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 31280 28. Mai 09:37 serial

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 27112 28. Mai 09:37 snmp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 31264 28. Mai 09:37 socket

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22864 28. Mai 09:37 usb
```

Parallel-Port, USB usw. nutz ich nicht zum Drucken. Müssten die Treiber/Schnittstellen/Wasauchimmer korrekterweise eigentlich alle auf 700 stehen?

----------

